# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  leibowitz + Kleinblütiges Weideröschen

## Frirak

Es gibt keinen pauschalen Verlauf, das musste ich nach meiner positiven Diagnose 2006(siehe mein Profil) erfahren. Damals gab es noch eine starke pro Leibowitz Bewegung (Dreifache Hormon Behandlung = DHB) im Forum. Die chirurgischen Eingriffe erschienen mir - ob der möglichen Folgen - zu riskant.  Aber das ist jetzt irrelevant. Nach 15 Monaten Leibowitz -Protokoll - Beginn Sept. 2006 - nahm ich weiter  - bis heute - täglich 1 Tablette Proscar. Der Erfolg nach der DHB war nicht ganz der Erhoffte. Ein Anstieg auf 9,34 bis 29.12.2011 war unerfreulich. Schon im Kontakt mit neuen Heilern der Kategorie Prof. Dr. etc., stieß ich per purem Zufall auf das kleinblütige Weideröslein, bzw. dem Tee aus dessen Blättern und Stängel. 2 Leidensgenossen aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft konnten die Progression der Erkrankung schon über Jahre hindurch  - mittels des Tees - einbremsen. Nutzt es nix, schadet es auch nix, sagte ich mir und trinke den Tee seit 2 Jahren täglich, zusätzlich zum Proscar. Ob das die Wende im PSAverlauf bewirkte, Rückgang von 9,34..29.12.2011 auf 1,52..08.01.2014 - siehe auch Profil -, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Eine Koinzidenz - PSA - Rückgang mit Beginn der Teekur Ende 2011 ist aber nachvollziehbar. Urologen hab' ich übrigens seither keinen mehr besucht.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Der Extrakt, Tee, aus dem kleinblütigen Weideröschen ist mir bekannt (Tip einer Heilprakterin) und ich trank diesen Tee in 2010 zusammen mit der OEK-nach Budwig und Entgiftungstherapie n. L. Hirneise etc. PSA-Abfall war schon bemerkenswert. Ich brach die Therapie nach ca. 4 Monaten dann ab, führte diese zu extrem durch und vor allem zu schnell. Später erfuhr ich dann, dass diese Ernährungsumstellung langsam auszuführen sei und zwar bis zu 9 Monaten gebraucht werden bis sich der Stoffwechsel, Metabolismus eingestellt hat.
Hinzu kam. dass ich viel beruflich unterwegs bin, war, und diese Therapie aus logistischen Gründen nicht efektiv durchzuführen war. Z.B. die obligatorischen Basenbäder, Hotels haben zumeist nur Duschen, oder das Leinoel von Budwig, welches kühl gelagert werden muß.

Wie groß nun der Einfluss des Weidenröschen gewesen war vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Ich trank diesen Tee zeitweise über viele viele Jahre, 
PSA
2008-2,19
2009-2,33
2011-3,25
2012-5,69 , seitdem am Tag mehrere Tassen dieses Tees bis 2013, wo der PSA-Wert bis auf 7,9 stieg. Eine Biopsie wurde durchgeführt -GS 7b,
Entfernung der Prostata mit DA VINCI, Pathologischer Befund nach Entnahme GS 9a !

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@por991:

Es erschüttert mich, ein GS-7b in der Biopsie und nach RPE einen GS-9a. Eine PSA-VZ von ca. 2,7 Jahren vor OP passt irgendwie der GS9a nicht, dazu müßte die PSA-VZ unter einem Jahr liegen, oder die GS-5-Läsionen exprimierten kein PSA, da es sich um eine endokrine Enität gehandelt hat. Es ist die Ironie des Schicksals schlechthin. Andererseits stellt sich die Frage ob beide Gleason`s richtig befundet wurden, bestätigt durch einen Referenzpathologen. Klar, ein "sampling error" ist bei Punktionen nicht ausgeschlossen, vor allem bei zu geringer Stanzenanzahl.

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann erging es Konrad (hvielemi) genauso.
Es macht mich in der Tat nachdenklich bzgl. Diagnostik im Vorfeld und die daraus resultierende Prognose.

Bzgl. des Weidenröschen Tee`s viel mir auf, dass Frirak und ich einen GS-6 Tumor tragen und auf Grund dessen der Tee "anschlägt", obwohl ich es bei mir nicht beurteilen kann. Ich gehe allerdings eher davon aus, dass einige "Antikrebsmittelchen" aus den komplemetären Ansätzen,wenn überhaupt, nur bei "low risk" Tumore fuktionieren, genauso wie dies bei einigen schulmedizinischen Therapieoptionen der Fall ist. Die Tumorbiologie ist eine ganz andere als bei "high risk" Tumore.

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen weiterhin viel Glück.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Helmut,
das Endergebnis hat mich auch überrascht.Ich stelle hier noch ein paar Werte rein.
PSA-  10-2012   5,2
         01-2013   4,6
         03-2013   5,24
         09-2013   7,9
9-2013  - 18-fache Stanzprobe durchgeführt ( Frankfurt )
          4/9 Stanzen rechts , positiv GS  3+3= 6
          1/9 Stanzen links , positiv  GS  7b

10-2013   Entfernung der Prostata mit DA VINCI - ( Hyssenstift Essen )
              Entfernt wurden 22 Lymphknoten , einseitiger Nerverhalt
              kein Kapseldurchbruch, keine anderen Organe befallen   
              Histologischer Tumortyp --  Prost. Adenocarcinom beidseits  ( Pathologie Essen )
                                                    (rechts>links ),ca 5% des Organvolumens
                                                   ( ICD-O: C-61  M-8140/3 )
              Tumorklassifikation              pt2c pNO (0/22) , plo, pVO, pPn1

               Grading                           GS rechts   3+4 = 7a
                                                    GS links      4+5 = 9a

              Komp. Grad n. GS              Rechts G2 , Links G3

              Man geht von einer vollständigen Entfernung im Gesunden aus ( RO-Resektion )
              11-2013 Reha in Bad Wildungen, dortige  PSA -Messung ergab einen Wert von 0,01.
              Morgen erwarte ich meinen neuen Wert vom Urologen. Was mich etwas beunruhigt , das
              bei diesem agressiven Wert irgendwann ein Rezidiv auftritt.  

              Gruss Por991

----------


## Hvielemi

> 4/9 Stanzen rechts , positiv GS  3+3= 6
>           1/9 Stanzen links , positiv  GS  7b
> 
>               Tumorklassifikation              pt2c pN0 (0/22) , plo, pV, pPn1
> 
>                Grading                           GS rechts   3+4 = 7a
>                                                     GS links      4+5 = 9a
> 
>               ( R0-Resektion )
> ...


Nun, so ein GS-Upgrading von Biopsie zu RPE kommt schon mal vor ...
Schaut man aber deinen Fall etwas näher an, so ist der
Tumor an sich recht klein, nämlich gerade mal 5% des Prostatavolumens.
Der rechte, umfangreichere Teil ist von GS6 auf 7a aufgradiert worden,
und nur der viel kleinere Herd links (1/9 Stanzen) zu diesem gefürchteten GS9.

Da auch alle 22 Lymphknoten und die Samenblasen nicht befallen sind,
die Kapsel nirgends durchbrochen ist und die Resektion vollständig im
Gesunden stattfand (R0), hast Du eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, 
dass der Krebs vollständig raus ist.

Überwachen wirst Du den PSA dennoch müssen, und ich kann Dir aus 
eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass die Zeit zwischen Blutabnahme und
Bericht nie sehr angenehm ist. Lasse Dir daher nie das Blut abnehmen
an einem Donnerstag oder Freitag. Das Wochenende verlängert die
Wartezeit unnötig.

Auch ich bekomme meinen neuesten Wert morgen.
Dir wünsche ich von Herzen die Tiefstnote!

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@por991:

Konrad  (Hvielemi) hat Dir bereits den Histo-Befund folgerichtig interpretiert, trotzdem würde ich evtl. die Prostata nachbefunden lassen bzgl. des GS-9.
Andererits liegt, lag, Dein postoperativer PSa-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze, was eine sehr gute Prognose ist.
Aufgefallen ist mir aber in Deinem Histo-Befund der Vermerk, *"pPn1."* Dies impliziert einen einseitgen Nervenscheidenwandeinbruch, Infiltration, (PNI, Perineuralscheidenwandinvasion, hat  nichts mit dem neurovaskulären Bündel zu tuen.) welche ab einem Gleason von 7b keine Ausnahme ist. Prof. H. Bonkhoff sieht dies als eine ungünstige Prognose, andere Autoren dagegen eher nicht in Bezug auf ein bioch. Rezidiv.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Konrad / Helmut ,
vielen Dank für euere Antworten.Hier noch ein paar Daten vom letzten Blatt des pathologischen Befundes.
Angioinvasion--  Kein Nachweis
Perineuralscheideninfiltration -- Beidseits nachweisbar
Extrakapsuläre Tumorausbreitung -- Nicht sicher nachweisbar
Infiltration von Nachbarstruckturen --Kein Nachweis
Ränder -- Im Bereich des Hauptpräparates linkseitig randbildend nach ventro-lateral auf einer Breitevon 3 mm und fokal randbildend linksseitig
bei der vorangegangenen Schnellschnittuntersuchung (vergleiche H/13211394 ).
ImNachresektat des Nervengefäßbündels linksseitig fokal im Bereich von Perineuralscheiden zu Kernschlieren verdichtete, nicht eindeutig beurteilbare Zellen.
Unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Nachresektat des Nervengefäßbündels die kritischen Bereiche linksseitig vollständig abdeckt, vollständige Entfernung im
Gesunden (RO-Resektion )

Gruss Por991

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@por991:

Die PNI-Situation "*pPn*" (Perineralscheidenwandinvasion) ist weiterhin gegeben.

_"Unter der Voraussetzung, dass das Nachresektat des Nervengefäßbündels die kritischen Bereiche linksseitig vollständig abdeckt, vollständige Entfernung im
Gesunden (RO-Resektion )"

_Damit ist das Nerovaskuläre Bündel gemeint, welches ausserhalb, enganliegend zur Kapsel verläuft. Dies sind die Nervenstränge um eine Errektion zu erhalten.
Allerdings ist die Prostarta mit weitern Nerven durchwachsen, durchzogen. Und an diesen Scheidenwänden kann es zu einer PNI-Situation kommen, welche besagt, dass ein extrakapsuläres Wachstum wahrscheinlich sein kann, aber nicht muß. Diese Invasion liegt im Mikrobereich und hat nichts mit den resektionsfreien Ränder (R0) des Resektats zu tun.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Helmut,
vielen Dank für Deine Information. Heute bekam ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert, 3 Monate nach der OP -0,01 ng/ml .
Da kommt schon etwas Freude auf,die hoffentlich in den nächsten Quartalen nicht schwindet .

Hallo Conrad,
ich hoffe auch bei Dir auf einen guten , oder besser einen stark gefallenen PSA-Wert.

Gruss Por991

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@por991:

Na, es geht doch aufwärts. Nur nicht den Mut verlieren, den Kopf hängen lassen. Die meisten Männer sterben nicht an ihrem PCa sondern mit ihm.
Und wenn ich mir so Deine Genese betrachte gehörst Du zu den zuletzt genannten, und Konrad (Hvielemi) sowieso mit seiner intelligenten Vorgehensweise und sollte sich zudem weiterhin noch etwas mehr mit den sog. Heilkräutern auseinandersetzen ganz im Sinne von Frau Dr. Budwig.

Gruß Helmut

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Conrad,
> ich hoffe auch bei Dir auf einen guten , oder besser einen stark gefallenen PSA-Wert.


Danke, war wohl nix.
Guck [hier]

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir bei Deinen Werten jemals so was zustösst.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Konrad, wo ist das Problem ? Deine Genese verfolge ich. Im Moment ein Aufwärtstrend bzgl. des PSA, den hattest Du schon öfters. Fakt ist, Du bist noch da. Das PSA steigt und fällt, dass weißt Du besser, es sind schlicht-und ergreifend "Momentaufnahemen", geprägt von uns unbekannten Faktoren.
Ich selbst bin bemüht, nicht "Sklave" meiner PSA-Progression zu werden, meinen Lebensinhalt, meine Zukunft, daran zu orientieren und nicht kalkulierbare Einflüsse zu meinem "Lebensmittelpunkt" zu machen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Im Moment ein Aufwärtstrend bzgl. des PSA, den hattest Du schon öfters.


Ja, hatte ich schon öfters.
Und jedesmal mit einer Anpassung der Therapie 
wieder vorübergehend in den Griff bekommen.
Zuletzt Lucrin-3-Monatsdepot und Casodex 50mg/d.
Jetzt erhöhe ich Casodex auf 150mg/d
und am Dienstag seh ich den Onkologen.

carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi



PS:  
Sollte ich nun auch noch Weideröschentee trinken?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi:

Konrad, warum nicht Weidenröschentee trinken, schaden wird der Tee mit Sicherheit nicht. Ob dieser allerdings einen Einfluß auf Deine Genese haben wird bleibt dahin gestellt. Versuch es doch ganz einfach, auch ich experimentiere und probiere "Neues" aus. Manches funktioniert in der Tat, anderes nicht.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Hallo,
nachdem meine letzten Psa-Messungen bei 0,01 ng/ml lagen, liegt meine neueste Messung bei 0,02 ng/ml. Mein Urologe , sowie mein Operateur sehen das als bedeutungslos ,
trotzdem bin ich etwas beunruhigt.

Gruss  Por 991

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Mein Urologe , sowie mein Operateur sehen das als bedeutungslos ,


Ist es auch Por 991, bedeutungslos und weiterhin Weidenröschen trinken.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

> Ist es auch Por 991, bedeutungslos und weiterhin Weidenröschen trinken.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Hallo,

innerhalb von 3 Monaten ist mein Psa-Wert jetzt von 0,02 auf 0,11 gestiegen,trotz Granatapfelelexier
und grünem Tee . Jetzt packt mich die Panik, in 8 Wochen soll wieder gemessen werden, wie kann es
weiter gehen, für Tips und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss   Por991

----------


## silver dollar

bei einem Gleason 9a nach RPE würde ich mal versuchen mit einem Facharzt darüber zu diskutieren was man hinsichtlich Rezidiv, und um das handelt es sich höchstwahrscheinlich, tun sollte / könnte / möchte

----------


## Klaus (A)

> innerhalb von 3 Monaten ist mein Psa-Wert jetzt von 0,02 auf 0,11 gestiegen,trotz Granatapfelelexier
> und grünem Tee . Jetzt packt mich die Panik, in 8 Wochen soll wieder gemessen werden, wie kann es
> weiter gehen, für Tips und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.


Ja , diese Frage stellten sich schon viele von uns.
Das Problem ist, dass es bei PSA Werten unter 1 praktisch keine Möglichkeit der Bildgebung gibt, d.h. man weiss nicht, ob man ein Rezidiv hat oder ob kleine Metastasen das PSA erzeugen. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man ein Lokalrezidiv unbedingt bei einem PSA von max. 0.5 bestrahlen (bevor es streut).
Meines Erachtens gibt es 2 Optionen:
a. Weiter engmaschig messen und bei einem PSA von um die 0.3 (bis max. 0.5) auf Verdacht die Prostataloge bestrahlen, in der Hoffnung, dass es sich (nur) um ein Lokalrezidiv handelt.
b. Warten bis das PSA so um die 1.5 - 2.0 ist und dann versuchen, durch ein bildgebendes Verfahren (am besten PSMA PET/CT) mehr Klarheit zu gewinnen.

Ich persönlich würde noch einmal in wenigen Wochen PSA messen; ein Rezidiv ist zwar dadurch definiert, dass das PSA bei 3 aufeinanderfolgeden Messungen gestiegen ist, aber in an anbetracht des hohen Gleason Wertes würde ich eine Logenbestrahlung machen lassen, wenn das PSA in 4 Wochen weiter eindeutig gestiegen ist. Das wäre die letzte kurative Chance. Ich persönlich würde sie nutzen.


Klaus

----------

